# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  [Request] GoBattle.io Hacks - Coins and/or Diamond Hacks

## jinson5

Name: GoBattle.io
url: GoBattle.io ⚔️ Battle to be the King! 👑 Play for free the best 2D MMO game!
Hack Request: Diamonds and/or Coins

I have very little experience "hacking" games but I attempted to use Cheat Engine on this one. I will list below what I have tried, bare with me if any of the attempts are incorrect.

Opened game in chrome,found process ID, multiplied ID by 8 using the windows calculator on programmer mode (e.g. Id is 2494 * 8 | Hex = 4Df0) and found the process that the game is running on. Attached Cheat Engine and attempted the below scans

-Scan for Unknown Initial Value -> Collected a coin -> Scan for Increased Value = a few results at first but after some attempts I would get 0 results.
-Scan for Exact Value -> Binary/Bytes/2 Bytes/4 Bytes etc and would yield a few irrelevant results or zero results altogether.
-Scan for String -> Exact Value -> found an address that changes as I pick up coins and I can edit it, but the edits do not save and seem to only be client side.

I suspect that the game can be hacked somehow, even if values are stored server side (not 100% sure if they are) due to looking at the leader boards. There are people with coin counts in the Billions and with kill counts in 5 digit range. Below are images on the leader boards for weekly, monthly, and overall.

To reiterate, I am trying to hack the coins and/or the diamonds. Coins are easier to pick up as every player and monster drops them on death, diamonds are found only in dungeon chests and each chest only yields 1 diamond. The reason I am going after coins or diamonds is that diamonds are used to level character stats like damage, Max HP, Regeneration, Luck, etc. but cost real life $ and coins can be traded for diamonds at a rate of 500,000/1 and can only be bought one at a time. Any help would be appreciated, even if it's information to point me in the right direction.Capture.JPGCapture2.JPGCapture3.JPG

----------


## jophy

> Name: GoBattle.io
> url: GoBattle.io ⚔️ Battle to be the King! �� Play for free the best 2D MMO game!
> Hack Request: Diamonds and/or Coins
> 
> I have very little experience "hacking" games but I attempted to use Cheat Engine on this one. I will list below what I have tried, bare with me if any of the attempts are incorrect.
> 
> Opened game in chrome,found process ID, multiplied ID by 8 using the windows calculator on programmer mode (e.g. Id is 2494 * 8 | Hex = 4Df0) and found the process that the game is running on. Attached Cheat Engine and attempted the below scans
> 
> -Scan for Unknown Initial Value -> Collected a coin -> Scan for Increased Value = a few results at first but after some attempts I would get 0 results.
> ...


 
jophy

jophy

jophy

----------


## jophy

> jophy
> 
> jophy
> 
> jophy





> Name: GoBattle.io
> url: GoBattle.io ⚔️ Battle to be the King! 👑 Play for free the best 2D MMO game!
> Hack Request: Diamonds and/or Coins
> 
> I have very little experience "hacking" games but I attempted to use Cheat Engine on this one. I will list below what I have tried, bare with me if any of the attempts are incorrect.
> 
> Opened game in chrome,found process ID, multiplied ID by 8 using the windows calculator on programmer mode (e.g. Id is 2494 * 8 | Hex = 4Df0) and found the process that the game is running on. Attached Cheat Engine and attempted the below scans
> 
> -Scan for Unknown Initial Value -> Collected a coin -> Scan for Increased Value = a few results at first but after some attempts I would get 0 results.
> ...


:gusta:jophyzheng

----------


## jophy

> Name: GoBattle.io
> url: GoBattle.io ⚔️ Battle to be the King! 👑 Play for free the best 2D MMO game!
> Hack Request: Diamonds and/or Coins
> 
> I have very little experience "hacking" games but I attempted to use Cheat Engine on this one. I will list below what I have tried, bare with me if any of the attempts are incorrect.
> 
> Opened game in chrome,found process ID, multiplied ID by 8 using the windows calculator on programmer mode (e.g. Id is 2494 * 8 | Hex = 4Df0) and found the process that the game is running on. Attached Cheat Engine and attempted the below scans
> 
> -Scan for Unknown Initial Value -> Collected a coin -> Scan for Increased Value = a few results at first but after some attempts I would get 0 results.
> ...


[email protected]

----------


## JOBELS2004

> Name: GoBattle.io
> url: GoBattle.io ⚔️ Battle to be the King! 👑 Play for free the best 2D MMO game!
> Hack Request: Diamonds and/or Coins
> 
> I have very little experience "hacking" games but I attempted to use Cheat Engine on this one. I will list below what I have tried, bare with me if any of the attempts are incorrect.
> 
> Opened game in chrome,found process ID, multiplied ID by 8 using the windows calculator on programmer mode (e.g. Id is 2494 * 8 | Hex = 4Df0) and found the process that the game is running on. Attached Cheat Engine and attempted the below scans
> 
> -Scan for Unknown Initial Value -> Collected a coin -> Scan for Increased Value = a few results at first but after some attempts I would get 0 results.
> ...


vxcccxcxssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Cryticmvp

scooby doop pap pap

----------


## KhadeejatunnoorSafa

how to hack plz tellll me

----------

